# 12VDC lighting



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anyone have any thoughts on 12VDC lighting?

I have not put in the interior walls yet. We are thinking of light wood paneling. And we have seen some 'sconces' that hold an electric candle.

But we have been loosing power about twice a day for the last three weeks. So I am wondering about putting more of the circuits as 12VDC fed from a battery bank.

Is there a high efficiency 12VDC light?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You can buy compact fluorescent bulbs in 12v dc. You can also get some LED lamps that are good for directional lighting such as reading, but they are more expensive usually.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Try "Camping World". They have lots of different 12 volt lights and switches. In the past I have been happy with their products. They may have a store near you and I expect they will have a WEB site.


----------



## Indrananda (Aug 14, 2006)

Why not go with a nice outback inverter? They're about 98% efficient dc to ac, give or take... and you can use the lights you got now. Wouldn't be TOO pricey for a small one to power a few lamps and maybe a fridge or freezer. Food for thought...
Indy


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I'm using one of those 21 led bulbs (12vdc) over my desk
Yes it was pricy.
It uses but a fraction of the energy of even the cfl's
Another advantage because of the ultra low current, you can use regular zip lamp cord..and run a long ways.

Auto tail light type bulbs are not a good way to go...to much current.
Never have used a 12v CFL

PS
Another way to look at it would be.
2 or 3 of those multi led bulbs.
A 40 or so watt PV pannel
A deep cycle battery
And you will have available light for a long time............
Simplicity at its best...........

Yes my home is powered by a large inverter, and everything else is 120vac


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Indrananda said:


> Why not go with a nice outback inverter? They're about 98% efficient dc to ac, give or take...


Closer to 90-93% efficient per Outback.
http://www.outbackpower.com/pdfs_spec/FX_Domestic.pdf

BooBoo


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

It is more efficient lighting with 12 v.d.c. from a 120 v.a.c. (grid) source. Many low voltage lights (CF) put out as much light as a standard 120 volt unit of the same wattage. For every 1 amp of 120 volts, around 10 amps of 12 volts can be provided through a power supply. (1-10 ratio) The thing is that 12 volt lighting is usually more expensive as mentioned above.. 

Inverter losses are small anymore and conventional wiring could be used to operate small a.c. lighting in a chosen area. (Think seperate circuit) By keeping the inverter close to the battery can save you money in the wiring. Conventional CF lamps could be used which is another savings..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Back to your question about wireing.
If your thinking of total seperate systems--12 and 120--
remember "big wire" for the 12v system and at todays copper prices------- double ouch.

Ya hard to beat an Outback.
For quite some time now I've quit using brand "X" equipment and only install Outback.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Jim,how has Outbacks durability been,do you see your systems after theyve been working for a period of time?

BooBoo


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Customer calls have been about this or that but not an Outback inverter failing.----------so far.
I can't say that about the brand "X" stuff.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We use several 7 watt 12volt compact flourecents (@ $12 per). They provide plenty of light and use just over 1/2 amp of power. They are around 2 years old and still going strong. We have a 10 watt 12v quartz halogen ($11) that looks like a regular bulb in the lamp in the bedroom (it gets turned on and off). That one uses more amps but is only used for short periods. It is also 2 years old. I just used regular 12/3 copper wire with a 10 amp fuse at the battery bank. ( Don't forget the fuse)
Our source is Backwoods Solar. They will send you a free catalog with lots of info, and more choices if you contact them. Backwoodssolar.com


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We use several 7 watt 12volt compact flourecents (@ $12 per). They provide plenty of light and use just over 1/2 amp of power. They are around 2 years old and still going strong. We have a 10 watt 12v quartz halogen ($11) that looks like a regular bulb in the lamp in the bedroom (it gets turned on and off). That one uses more amps but is only used for short periods. It is also 2 years old. I just used regular 12/3 copper wire with a 10 amp fuse at the battery bank. ( Don't forget the fuse)
Our source is Backwoods Solar. They will send you a free catalog with lots of info, and more choices if you contact them. 
www.Backwoodssolar.com
Email [email protected]
phone 208-263-4788


----------

